# Fyrinnae Haul! (tons o' pics)



## thepicketywitch (Aug 23, 2011)

So this is my latest-a massive haul from Fyrinnae. I am still in a sparkle coma. 




































  	I LOVE how the photo of Te Amo came out...it looks like a glittery desert. 




















  	I could not, for the life of me, get Samhain Spirits to photograph properly...it looks like a grey-taupe in this picture, but the one above is the color-accurate one. It's a lovely shimmery amethyst.
























  	Pumpkinfire is my favorite, with Sake & Sashimi coming in at a very close second.








  	And of course, the Pixie Epoxy.


----------



## missah (Aug 23, 2011)

LOVE IT! I have half of these and have a major lemming for more!


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 23, 2011)

Love all the colors... beautiful! I must go look these up no. And what's Pixie Epoxy?


----------



## TheClara (Aug 23, 2011)

Great colours! Need to check this brand out..


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful and I love the colours (and names!).  I have never heard of this brand!


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 23, 2011)

mimi0523 said:


> Love all the colors... beautiful! I must go look these up no. And what's Pixie Epoxy?



 	Pixie Epoxy is a sort of sticky primer that helps the loose shadows stick. You just apply it on your eye and pat the shadows on. Otherwise there's tons of fallout and the colors aren't as vibrant. I'm sure you can use any sort of sticky primer, but the Pixie Epoxy was only 7.00, so I figured why not? 

  	Definitely look them up! I know that the site is up and down very often, I'm not entirely sure why, but I seem to be able to catch it up about 2 to 3 am (Pacific Time).


----------

